# question on sensitive skin and prognova



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Guys.

Its me again just a quickie my skin seems to have gone really sensitive and itches slightly since I have started on prognova, is this something that anyone else has experienced, or is it just me being strange!!

Love boakiexxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I think it does cause a bit of itchiness!  I scratch all the time at the moment!  I also noticed that i was extremely forgetful on it.  I think the drugs affect us all in some way, so definately not you being strange!


----------



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh hun you make me laugh, I keep repeating what I am saying because I think I have not mentioned it before but I have!!

Thanks for the reasurrance hunxxxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have to say that since I have been on Progy, i keep bumping into things, have got a bruise on my arm where I walked into the side of the door and bruises where I walk into the beds at work (I work in a hospital) - trouble is these are not small things I am walking into -


----------

